# Dual-citizenship worth it?



## Bob503 (Sep 24, 2020)

With plans to reside long-term in Mexico, looking for opinions if there's any benefits or practical negatives to making the move with dual US/Mexican citizenship? I'm eligible by having a parent who is a Mexican national and would eventually be able to have my wife naturalize. We both are US citizens. I know I would be able to convert a fideicomiso to an escritura and save on the annual trust fees but beyond that? Extra tax liabilities, etc??


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bob503 said:


> With plans to reside long-term in Mexico, looking for opinions if there's any benefits or practical negatives to making the move with dual US/Mexican citizenship? I'm eligible by having a parent who is a Mexican national and would eventually be able to have my wife naturalize. We both are US citizens. I know I would be able to convert a fideicomiso to an escritura and save on the annual trust fees but beyond that? Extra tax liabilities, etc??


I don't have any Mexican relatives, but was eligible for citizenship based on length of residence, so I became a dual citizen four years ago. For me the biggest benefit is the ability to vote. I also like having an INE identification card. I no longer have to remember to take my passport every time I go to the bank or some place needing ID. There are some minor financial benefits: I get a 15% senior discount on my predial (property tax) and annual water bill. But those are pretty minor.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have lived away from ,y native land since I was 18.. I did not take the US citizenship or British or German but I became a Mexican citizen.. For me it is worth it for the peace of mind.. I do not ever plan to go back to France so without the Mexican citizenship I would not hace a country where I can vote and that I could call home.

The INE card s the miracle card... cuts out any discussion on the rules.. cn or may change on the expats ...been there in other countries, rules change ....

I would not take on a nationality because I can or cannot own land near the border or the sea or because I could save money

You are a US citizen so your situation is different from mine.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

I am US but long term in Costa Rica and really have added lots of value having the Costa Rican passport. Many advantages like the voting for sure. A bit more respect and less ****** crap even though its obvious Im not true Costa Rican. 
Travelling, banking, some tax savings, and discounts to small degree. I lived without it for a longtime but last 5 years have really enjoyed it.
I recently married an old Mexican girlfriend so am now planning on getting the Mexican one also in 2-3 years through her. And she will get a Costa Rican one also. 

The more passports and nationalities the better. The tax question though is a tough one and should be investigated further. 

Have fun guey!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Tax liabilities in Mexico are related more to residence and the location of your financial activity than to citizenship, so citizenship would barely affect taxes, if at all. In my own case, as a permanent resident of Mexico and earning income from a Mexican source, I pay Mexican taxes, and this wouldn’t change if I had Mexican nationality.

One big hypothetical advantage of Mexican nationality is that if the rules and procedures for foreign residents change in the future, it wouldn’t affect you.

One possible disadvantage is reduced residence flexibility: currently there are no limits on the length of time that permanent residents can be out of the country without losing their resident status (although this could change in some hypothetical future time – see previous point). On the other hand, naturalized Mexicans can’t stay out of the country longer than five continuous years without jeopardizing their Mexican nationality.


----------



## Bob503 (Sep 24, 2020)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't have any Mexican relatives, but was eligible for citizenship based on length of residence, so I became a dual citizen four years ago. For me the biggest benefit is the ability to vote. I also like having an INE identification card. I no longer have to remember to take my passport every time I go to the bank or some place needing ID. There are some minor financial benefits: I get a 15% senior discount on my predial (property tax) and annual water bill. But those are pretty minor.


Thank you very much for your input! Did you notice any difference in taxation either from the US or Mexican governments (or both)?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

For the US you are and remain a US citizen and for Mexico you will be a Mexican so really you can only claim one nationality at a time. when travelling other places you claim whatever citizenship... When I go to the states I use my Mexican passport to get out and in of Mexico and Grench when entering the STates,, When I go to a Latin American country I only use my Mexican passport...
Taxes have to do with where the money is or was earned.. The US withold 30% of my money because I am not a US citizen and 10% of my spouse because he is a US citizen.. then I have to claim it back...
You would have to give up your US citizenship formally in order to escape th tax there and then you would have to pay the Mexican taxes
...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bob503 said:


> Thank you very much for your input! Did you notice any difference in taxation either from the US or Mexican governments (or both)?


When I was a permanent resident I was working for the Mexican Government and paid taxes on my Mexican income to Mexico and my US income to the US. Now my only income comes from US sources and I do not pay Mexican taxes. Becoming a citizen has not changed that.


----------



## bdesj (Nov 4, 2015)

maesonna said:


> On the other hand, naturalized Mexicans can’t stay out of the country longer than five continuous years without jeopardizing their Mexican nationality.


I didn't know that! Does that rule come from SRE? Going to start searching, but if somebody can post a link for me, you might save me some time.


----------



## Bob503 (Sep 24, 2020)

Great feedback. Thx.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The rule is that you MAY lose citizenship if you stay away for more than 5 years , it does not say that you will...Unless they want to kick you out for whatever reason , I doubt they will go after you if you stay away for that long.


----------



## bdesj (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you, Citlali. I did find some mention of the law, including on at least one govt website:
http://www.ordenjuridico.gob.mx/Constitucion/articulos/37.pdf
It probably won't become an issue for me, but since the (somewhat surprising) law obviously exists, and MAY become an issue, I'm glad I know about it.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

bdesj said:


> I didn't know that! Does that rule come from SRE? Going to start searching, but if somebody can post a link for me, you might save me some time.


Here we go. Article 37 of the Mexican constitution.

_B).- La nacionalidad mexicana por naturalización se perderá en los siguientes casos: 
…
II.- Por residir durante cinco años continuos en el extranjero. 
_
B) Mexican nationality by naturalization is lost in the following cases:
…
II.- By residing abroad for a continuous period of five years.


----------



## bdesj (Nov 4, 2015)

Haha, ya te gané!
 by about five minutes


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> The rule is that you MAY lose citizenship if you stay away for more than 5 years , it does not say that you will...Unless they want to kick you out for whatever reason , I doubt they will go after you if you stay away for that long.


The actual language in the Constitution states:
"Artículo 37.
A) Ningún mexicano por nacimiento podrá ser
privado de su nacionalidad.
B) La nacionalidad mexicana por naturalización se perderá en los siguientes casos:
I. Por adquisición voluntaria de una nacionalidad extranjera, por hacerse pasar en cualquier instrumento público como extranjero, por usar un pasaporte extranjero, o por aceptar o usar títulos nobiliarios que impliquen sumisión a un Estado extranjero, y
II. Por residir durante cinco años continuos en el extranjero."


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I spoke with the lawyer at SRE before taking the oath and they told me that it is not an automatic... He told me try to come back even a day .. but that they do not look to pull the nationality from people who have to stay away.. if course they are probably as many opinons as they are agents in SRE..
I would think it is more important for younger people at my age if I stay away 5 years from Mexico my next step is the closest crematorium so in my case it is not an issue, for younger people it maybe..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I spoke with the lawyer at SRE before taking the oath and they told me that it is not an automatic... He told me try to come back even a day .. but that they do not look to pull the nationality from people who have to stay away.. if course they are probably as many opinons as they are agents in SRE..
> I would think it is more important for younger people at my age if I stay away 5 years from Mexico my next step is the closest crematorium so in my case it is not an issue, for younger people it maybe..


Agreed, in my case as well. When I became a citizen, I signed a paper that included five clauses that could result in my loss of citizenship. I can't seem to find a copy of it, and it may be that I never had a copy. As I recall, another clause said something to the effect that, when in Mexico, I could not assert rights accruing to citizens of another country. So, for example, I could not appeal to the US Embassy/Consulate for help if I got in trouble with the Mexican government. Doing so would be grounds for revoking my Mexican citizenship. That is the gist of the first clause in the constitution that I quoted below. And it may be the source of the misconception I have heard occasionally that one cannot hold dual US and Mexican citizenship. It doesn't mean that. It just means that as a naturalized citizen, when in Mexico, you renounce rights that come with other citizenships.


----------

